# Can anybody point me to a Goal Setting Article?



## fizgig (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.stevepavlina.com/

have a look here, this guy writes some excellent articles/blogs on goal setting and time management, amongst other things.


----------



## plavinio (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Ash,

You can check up on this site too.

http://www.GoalSettingSuccess.com

It contains articles on goal setting. Hope this helps you.

Have a nice day! 

Plavinio


----------

